# Table for outdoors



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone bought one of those aluminium tables where the top rolls up and you can carry it all in a bag? About 70 x 70cm & 68 cm high. They weigh very little too. How practical are they - do they blow / fall over at the slightest nudge - they look a bit rickety? 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*Roll up tables...*

Hi,
I bought one the other week. Having a table which stores in the wardrobe and finding most of the time a large table too big restricting the room in the aisle/galley area, I had been looking for some time for a table to use when a large one was not required. 
I used it early April when my wife was in hospital in Cambridge and I stayed nearby for a few nights, it seemed ok to me when deployed. Its light, portable and steady on an even surface and is ideal for my needs. Yes, its not as sturdy as the van table, but everthing is a trade off I suppose. Dont spill any liquid on it, you will imagine the mess! 
Regards Malc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've got one of these magic little tables, only two problems so far...

1. The legs arent adjustable for uneven ground (i think there is one with this option though).

2. The criss cross bit at the top that keeps it stable sometimes prevents you getting your knees under the table when eating.

Otherwise its fine

pete


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Ummmm, thanks both. I need it for outside and I hadn't thought of uneven ground and knee problem (I've only seen it on the net). I may look for a different style although the light weight and easy storage are definite plus points.
Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Table*

Hi

Sorry just seen message - we have one we took to Spain and Portugal with us, I bought it from www.justkampers.com (Mark) 0845 1204719 - for £39.95 - it is larger, and is 70 x 110 x 70 and fits in our long ski locker (or would go under the long settee) in its own bag. Everyone who saw it asked where we had got it and since returning I phoned through two orders for them for people.... This can be seen on their web site, but in my opinion it is FAR BETTER than the smaller one, as this allows you to sit 4 people under it comfortably - their are no cross pieces, the legs are on the ends only.... Really good and we have been pleased with it. Should you order one from them, please tell them, Carol told you about it on the motorhomefacts web site as they are in the process of putting their shop on here as well. It all acts as encouragement....


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Carol - I reckon you must have depleted their stock as they don't show it on their website now!! I'll have to measure up when I get home and if it'll fit in somewhere suitable I'll give them a call (and mention the website).
Chris


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I've got one of the smaller ones and have used it all last week (yes the weather was okay to eat outside on most days) and it was fine. Yes, a bit rickety but the convenience of being able to fold it away made up for it.

banjo 8)


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Yep we've got one of them find very handy and light,have just bought a smaller wooden one 40cmWx40cmHx40cmL from asda fits nicely between the swivel seats at the front and also comes in a bag only cost £6.48 so if its no use not lost a great deal of money


----------



## 90846 (May 1, 2005)

*Folding Table*

I bought a folding table from Argos £14.99. Has adjustable legs for unstable ground and is quite rigid. We were expremely pleased. Folds away to the size of a briefcase and the legs store inside. :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

crissy said:


> Thanks Carol - I reckon you must have depleted their stock as they don't show it on their website now!! I'll have to measure up when I get home and if it'll fit in somewhere suitable I'll give them a call (and mention the website).
> Chris


I think that there is a picture of the table at the following link to their website

http://195.82.115.179/pdfs/Camping Accessories.pdf

it is in acrobat format tho. However, it then refers you to page 18 for more info and i couldn't find that!

Leigh :?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Next Monday (17th.)Lidl wil have these tables for sale at £19.99.


----------

